# Can Turtles have pimples? Or what is that??



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 6, 2013)

hi I got a Ebt 3 weeks ago, I noticed a pimple or a lump... and his head the side of the head. he's been eating good, no signs of pain.
should I leave it alone, or do I have to do something about it.
thanks for your help guys

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2013)

*RE: Can Turtles have pimpels? Or what is that??*

Most likely an abcess. A pic would help.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Can Turtles have pimpels? Or what is that??*

I forgot the pic...lol.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 6, 2013)

*Can Turtles have pimpels? Or what is that??*

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=76220


----------



## lkwagner (Aug 6, 2013)

*Can Turtles have pimpels? Or what is that??*

Looks like an ear abscess, probably needs to be lanced and given antibiotics


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Can Turtles have pimpels? Or what is that??*

Does any vet see turtles? Or just a special reptile one

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 6, 2013)

*Can Turtles have pimpels? Or what is that??*

Call first. They all can technically treatment, however most just don't have the experience or comfort level. They will most likely have someone they have experience with to refer you to.

At our hospital, Dr Sears is very comfortable with exotics and Lizards are his "thing". He's very knowledgeable with all reptiles, but we do not advertise that we "see" them.

So to answer your question...yes. Just call and ask. It will also depend on the problem/complaint. My Mo has a badly injured beak. Dr Sears was great with helping me determine his overall health and work on husbandry issues, but the beak was beyond his experience so he referred me.


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Veterinary Technician, 21 years of critter luvin'
Schlomo aka "Mo" the rescue Sulcata, "man without a face"
"Larry" the Golden Greek..adopted
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis...show dogs extraordinare)

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 6, 2013)

*RE: Can Turtles have pimpels? Or what is that??*

Yes, that's an ear abscess and needs to be lanced. If you have just noticed it for the first time right now, then I'd wait for a week or so for it to ripen. That way when the vet lances it he has a better chance of getting it all out. If some is left in, it will flare up again.

What you see on the outside is doubled on the inside, and it makes it hard for a turtle to swallow.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh poor little man, i will google and try to find the right vet.i dont know how long he has it,i thing there was a tiny lump when i got him...but the always hinding, ..and this morning i saw that big thing...it must have swollen up in a few days...


Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 6, 2013)

I just talked to a vet he wants $360 for leacing it.... is that crazy or is that normal.
any vet around my area West Palm Beach? were I don't need to sell my kidney , and I can help my little guy.?

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 6, 2013)

That seems a little high to me.

Let's say about $40 for the office visit, $35 for exotic exam then maybe $50 for antibiotics/injections and around $75 for the actual surgery.

So I figure maybe $200 to $250.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah but he is crazy...i will call tomorrow around,i know he is higher then other,he is just around the corner....but i rather drive a little and save. Do u know if it could burst ?

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 6, 2013)

Make the appt, have the DVM examine him, and ask for a written estimate before any treatment.
Go over the estimate with him or the technician line by line and politely, happily, ask about each line item.

They should be happy to thoroughly go over the estimate and treatment options with you. If not, pay the office visit and politely leave.

If you have a budget, tell them so up front. Any good hospital will happily work with you.


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Veterinary Technician, 21 years of critter luvin'
Schlomo aka "Mo" the rescue Sulcata, "man without a face"
"Larry" the Golden Greek..adopted
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis...show dogs extraordinare)

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks sandy,i will ask around tomorrow

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ascott (Aug 6, 2013)

If you have a local tortoise and turtle rescue/rehab group near you, I bet they would be able and willing to help you out with a good vet in your area that may be a bit more reasonable....


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow im so supriaed i called.5 places and they dont even treat turtles.... And another place wNted even more then the first...i still keep calling vets

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 7, 2013)

Try calling Dr. Diaz's office, Lake Howell Animal Clinic. It's in central Florida, which is a hike for you, but he might have a colleague near your location to help you out!


----------

